# Is This Worth It? Black Family Sells Famous Portrait Of Grandmother



## Tamrin (Oct 29, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/style/article/ben-enwonwu-portrait-sale/?iid=ob_mobile_article_footer_expansion

*Long-forgotten family portrait sells at auction for $1.4 million*

*




*

*When hairstylist Christine Davis sat for a painting by a friend in 1971, she could never have expected it to earn her family $1.4 million five decades later.
But in the intervening years, the artist, Ben Enwonwu, came to be known as one of Africa's greatest modernists, painting subjects including Queen Elizabeth II and Nigerian princess Adetutu "Tutu" Ademiluyi. His portrait of the latter, dubbed the "African Mona Lisa," earned its owner an unexpected windfall last year when it sold for $1.6 million at auction after it, too, was discovered in a modest family home.
Christine's grandson submitted a picture to Sotheby's via its online valuation tool. But the young Texan soon received an excited call from the auction house's head of modern and contemporary art, Hannah O'Leary. 

"When I told him it could be with hundreds of thousands of pounds he couldn't believe it," she recalled to CNN. "While £100,000 ($127,000) will regularly change hands at auction, it's a life changing amount for some people. He couldn't believe it was possible and gasped, 'Who would pay that much for a picture of my grandmother?'"
At the auction house's "Modern and Contemporary African Art" sale in London on Tuesday, the painting of Christine, who has since passed away, vastly exceeded estimates when it was bought for £1.1 million ($1.4 million). It was one of over 100 lots selling for a combined total of £4 million ($5.1 million), far more than previous sales of African art at Sotheby's.
In Texas, Christine's son woke up early to check the results. "I couldn't believe it, I was completely taken aback," he told CNN via an auction house representative. "I rushed to my son's room to wake him up to tell him the good news. We are in awe."

The success of the auction points to a growing appetite for art from the continent, according to O'Leary.
"Now is the time to collect African art, when you can still acquire what we call 'museum' quality pieces at a relatively affordable price," she said, adding that the auction, which featured works from 20 different countries, confirms "the position of African art as one of the most eclectic and exciting areas of the global art market today."


Positive signs
Alongside increased recognition for African artists and works, the continent's collectors and sellers are also growing in prominence, O'Leary said. At Sotheby's first contemporary African art auction two years ago a third of buyers came from Africa and over half were new to the auction house, a figure that "is unheard of in the art market," O'Leary added.

( Click link above to continue reading)
*


----------



## HappyAtLast (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't mind the sell. I'm happy for the family they received such a high amount.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 29, 2019)

I could understand selling it. But I probably would have held onto it as long as financially possible for myself.


----------



## Sosa (Oct 29, 2019)

It’s worth it if they make strategic investments with the money earned and not blow it frivolously.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Oct 29, 2019)

This is great news for the family, but I agree that I would’ve held onto it longer. I’m sure the value will increase even more when the Queen passes away since the artist also painted her. That million may skyrocket to  more than 50 million  possibly. But they made the choice that was right for them and hopefully they invest the money well. Painting is gorgeous.


----------



## silverbuttons (Oct 29, 2019)

If they weren’t able to preserve it or had no appreciation for art, I understand the motivation to sell. 
Although I never would. That’s such a meaningful asset.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 29, 2019)

Ms Davis is giving me Michelle Obama vibes.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t have sold it, but I don’t need the money. The cost of opportunity cost of owning and insuring it might have been too much for them.


----------



## Nay (Oct 31, 2019)

I would have took a picture of that mug and sold it STAT.  But I'm not that sentimental


----------



## GinnyP (Nov 2, 2019)

Nay said:


> I would have took a picture of that mug and sold it STAT.  But I'm not that sentimental


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 2, 2019)

I get wanting to hold onto it but I doubt I would. If the artist was up in age maybe I’d wait but when I think about the good that money would do my family and the idea of anything on the wall being worth more than my home it’s an easy choice.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 2, 2019)

Kanky said:


> I wouldn’t have sold it, but I don’t need the money. The cost of opportunity cost of owning and insuring it might have been too much for them.


I would nver have sold it..I would loan to an institution with a contract that would require payment and maintenance. They would make millions and millions off it. But oh well. I usually see long term and wealth building. The family will eventually spend the money in 2 years ( I am guessing) meanwhile the buyer will make millions more.


----------



## frizzy (Nov 2, 2019)

I understand, but maybe they could have loaned it to a museum and retained partial or complete  ownership.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 5, 2019)

If you have a mortgage to pay and bills I don’t use the problem. Just get a copy and keep it moving.


----------

